# Tahitian Moon Sand & Corys?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm seriously considering switching my blue gravel to black Tahitian Moon sand. Does anyone with corys have that in their tank as substrate? Any good or bad experiences? My corys are my favorite fish and I want to do my research before making such a big change for them. The other fish might not even notice the change but my corys definitely will be affected. Looking forward to your experiences.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i think corys love soft sandy substrate... but normally sand will buffer your PH


----------

